

Sweet 16: The 6502 Dream Machine (1977) - tambourine_man
http://amigan.1emu.net/kolsen/programming/sweet16.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131556)

